# Notebook für die Uni mit Stylus



## RicKHuNt3R (30. November 2013)

*Notebook für die Uni mit Stylus*

Hallo,

nachdem ich mir jetzt vor kurzem wieder einen Desktop Rechner angeschafft habe steht nun ein neuer Laptop an. Eigentlich hatte ich mich schon mehr oder minder entschieden für einen 13,3" Vaio Multi-Flip. Allerdings bin ich etwas sehr verunsichert aufgrund der Horrormeldungen über den Lüfter. Es heißt zwar von manchen das sei gefixt wieder andere sagen aber es ist nicht so bzw. immer noch so schlimm.
Weiterhin frage ich mich welchen Prozessor ich nehmen sollte. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom i3 auf den i5 bzw. i7 wobei ich glaube bei den 50€ zum i7 vom i5 nicht mehr nein sagen würde vermutlich, da mich die 128GB SSD stört kommt im Einzelhandel lediglich der Kauf eines Geräts mit i7 in Frage. Sonst bliebe nur bestellen bei Sony und selber konfigurieren. Deshalb eben auch die Frage welcher der verbauten Prozessoren. Die Frage ist welche Leistung kann ich bei diesen Prozessoren überhaupt erwarten? Für etwas C programmieren wie ich es benötige und mitschreiben in der Uni sollte es auf jeden Fall reichen. Fürs programmieren sollte ich allerdings Ubuntu in einer Virtual Box laufen lassen deshalb weiß ich nicht ganz ob die Leistung genügend wäre.
Als weitere Leistung dürfte eigentlich nichts wirklich mehr gebraucht werden. Ich habe nicht vor CAD unterwegs zu nutzen, da sowieso eine ständige Internetverbindung benötigt würde - falls es trotzdem für kleine Korrekturen reichen würde von der Leistung her wäre das natürlich nicht schlecht für den Dauereinsatz ist allerdings der Desktop PC vorhanden.

Weiterhin würde mich interessieren ob jemand bereits Convertibles mit Stylus nutzt und ob dabei eine Schutzfolie benötigt wird um das Display zu schützen da ich bislang für den Sony noch keine finden konnte.

Zu den anderen "Kandidaten" sei folgendes gesagt. Das Sony Duos ist mir zu teuer für die Leistung und die nicht vollständige Tastatur sowie Mauspad gefallen mir nicht wirklich genauso wie die Slider Technik. Beim Dell XPS 11 ist es acuh die Tastatur die mich stört, diese ist ja vergleichbar mit dem Surface und für längeres Tippen scheint mir diese nicht wirklich geeignet zu sein. Dann bleibt noch das Thinkpad Yoga wo mir das Design und vor allem das Umklappen der Tastatur nicht zusagen, sprich immer die Tastatur in der Hand zu haben sollte man es im Tablet Modus verwenden.

Zusammengefasst also meine Fragen:
1. Welchen Prozessor würdet ihr empfehlen?
2. Wird eine Schutzfolie benötigt für den Schutz des Displays oder beeinträchtigt es vllt. sogar die Bedienung stark?
3. Welche Leistung kann ich erwarten?
4. Gibt es Alternativen welche ich noch nciht gesehen habe?
5. Hat jemand möglicherweise das Multi Flip und kann etwas zur Lautstärke und den anderen Punkten berichten?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen und vielen Dank
RicKHuNt3R


----------



## FREAKonHELL (30. November 2013)

*AW: Notebook für die Uni mit Stylus*

Ich kann zwar nicht viel zum Multi-Flip (für mich erscheint es leich unnötig) sagen, aber ich weiss das ein I5 auf Haswell Basis (4200u) Reicht um auf Windows 8 nebenbei eine windows 7 vm laufen zu lassen.

Ich schätze die i5 richtung desktop i3`s sowohl von der Ausstattung als auch Leistung.

Also alle I5 ab Sandy Bridge bieten dir mehr als genug leistung für ne VM nebenbei.


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (30. November 2013)

*AW: Notebook für die Uni mit Stylus*

Darf man fragen was für dich daran unnötig erscheint und welche Alternative du in Betracht ziehen würdest. Das mit dem Prozessor ist dann auf jeden Fall mal gut


----------



## FREAKonHELL (30. November 2013)

*AW: Notebook für die Uni mit Stylus*

Ich formuliere es mal anders 

Aus meiner Sichweise ist ein hybride schwachsinn weil es dafür keinen guten Einsatzzweck gibt, ausser das alle datein auf dem selben gerät bzw Festplatte liegen.

Aber wäre es nicht genau so sinnvoll ein tablet und ein laptop zu nutzen?
Ich weiss nicht ob dir sowas zu sagen würde bzw wie viel du zu schreiben hast.
aber schau mal nach dem Acer v5-573g (gibt es in vielen Varianten eine davon habe ich), und einem günstigen Tablet.

Aber dies ist nur meine persöhnliche meinung und ich möchte dir dein Gerät nicht ausreden wenn du für dich sagst das ist sinnvol und ich kann es richtig anwenden


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (30. November 2013)

*AW: Notebook für die Uni mit Stylus*

Die Überlegung die ich für mich hatte war in etwa die folgende meinen aktuellen HP zu ersetzen da er mir zum ständigen mitschleppen zu schwer ist. Da ich eben auch in der Uni programmieren muss reicht ein "normales" Android Tablet nicht aus und selbst wenn würde es zb das Note werden da der Rest keine Stiftunterstützung bietet.
Mitschreiben würde ich in einigen Vorlesungen, da wir dort teilweise lediglich PDF's der Inhalte der Vorlesung bekommen und wenn du dann 1000 Seiten im Jahr ausdrucken musst wobei das vermutlich ncihtmal reichen würde ist das sehr ärgerlich. Daher die Überlegung das ganze über ein Tablet bzw. Convertible zu lösen und einfach die PDF's kommentieren was bei Formeln durch einen Stift natürlich um einiges besser ginge. Auch ist es in Bezug auf Sbahn Tauglichkeit finde ich irgendwie einem Block vorzuziehen da es stabiler ist. Ich wollte aber eben eigentlihc nciht Laptop und ein Tablet mit mir rumtragen.

Ich würde es mir auch nicht ausreden lassen wenn ich am Ende der Meinung bin, dass ich es für nötig halte. Aber bei einem Preis um die 1200 aufwärts ist man durchaus bereit konstruktiv über die eigene Meinung und die Meinung/Ansicht anderer zu diskutieren daher hab ich mich auch hier an das Forum gewandt.


----------



## FREAKonHELL (30. November 2013)

*AW: Notebook für die Uni mit Stylus*

Gut, dann bist du einer der wenigen Menschen die mit so einem Produkt etwas sinnvolles anfangen können 

Als Alternative wären da noch die IdeaPads Yoga, an sich direkte Konkurenz Produkte zu den Sony`s (eigentlich andersrum).

Lenovo Yoga 13 - IdeaPad Yoga - Convertible Ultrabook Tablet | Lenovo (DE)

Villeicht sagen diese dir mehr zu ansonsten bin ich wohl raus aus dem Thema da es mir hier doch etwas am Wissen mangelt und ich dir nicht was empfehlen möchte was der letzte Rotz ist.


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Notebook für die Uni mit Stylus*

Haha fühle ich mich ja ganz geehrt wenn ich einer der wenigen bin oder auch nicht ^^
Die IdeaPads bringen nur recht wenig da ich da nur die "ranzigen" Stylus verwenden kann und dann beim schreiben sobald die Hand auf dem Display landet du ein Problem hast bzw. er deine Hand auch erkennt 
Deshalb bliebe nur das ThinkPad Yoga 
Trotzdem vielen Dank und sehr nett und positiv, dass du dich ausklingst wenn es dir am Wissen mangelt.


----------



## rabe08 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Notebook für die Uni mit Stylus*

Für den ernsthaften Einsatz ist das besser als das Yoga: ThinkPad® University X230t Tablet Modell N2C25GE - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Notebook für die Uni mit Stylus*

hat allerdings noch einen alten Prozessor und eine geringe Auflösung außerdem bei dem Preis noch keine SSD.
Das wären erstmal meine Bedenken. Trotzdem schonmal danke für deinen Vorschlag.


----------



## Geggi (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Notebook für die Uni mit Stylus*

Moin,

Ich bin ein glücklicher 13" Multi Flip besitzer. [i5, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD]

Das Mitschreiben mit dem Sony Stylus funktioniert einwandfrei. Vom Gewicht her perfekt für mich (kann ich noch mit 2 Finger an der Kante halten)

Ich muss in der Schule auch Programmieren (Visual Studio C#). i5 reicht Locker aus meiner Meinung nach. (kommt hald auch drauf an was du Programmierst, bei 3D Grafiken ist es schnell vorbei  )
Display ist zum Programmiern ein wenig klein finde ich, da würde ein 15" schon von Vorteil sein aber das wird dann wieder schwerer.

SSD würde ich auf jedenfall mehr als 128GB nehmen da schon sehr viel belegt ist durch W8 und Vaio Schrott Software 

Kommen wir zum wichtigsten Kritikpunkt vom Multi Flip, der Lüfter:
Für mich derzeit fast ein Grund das Ding zurück zu schicken. Hab jetzt aber mit Sony ein paar Emails gewechselt und sie schrieben:
_Bezüglich des Lüfters arbeiten wir derzeit  noch an einer Lösung. Wir gehen davon aus, dass wir wir einen  entsprechenden Treiber in Kürze zur Verfügung stellen. Bei der Vaio Fit  15 Serie behebt das Problem ein Update für den Grafikkarten-Treiber._

Ich hoffe es stimmt.

(Kannst auch gerne bei unserem Sammelthread vorbeischaun http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f270/sony-vaio-fit-multi-flip-pc-13a-14a-15a-989278.html )


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Notebook für die Uni mit Stylus*

Okay vielen Dank hoffe Sony bessert da wirklich noch nach  Ich hab zum Glück noch ein paar Wochen bis ich mich entscheiden muss ^^


----------



## Geggi (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Notebook für die Uni mit Stylus*

Kein problem. Wennst noch fragen hast nur her damit


----------

